# Learn French In Dubai



## saseda (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi 
I'm living in Dubai I need to learn French, 
My French background: 
- I've learned French for 8 years in the school but I didn't use it for more than 15 years so I forgot it. 
- last years I started my French lessons again for 6 months but after that I moved to Dubai so I stopped everything aso I feel that I forgot it again  I need to refresh my knowledge and to be able to make a full conversation in french. 
Although I learned a lot for my lessons in Egypt but I wasn't able to do full conversation in French.
I need to start the lessons ASAP.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Learn Languages | Computer Training | Teacher Training | Corporate Training


----------



## Lilys (May 16, 2011)

saseda said:


> Hi
> I'm living in Dubai I need to learn French,
> My French background:
> - I've learned French for 8 years in the school but I didn't use it for more than 15 years so I forgot it.
> ...


Alliance Francaise my friend =)


----------

